# Baby watch: When are you due?



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

There seems to be a baby boom going on...or is it just that you notice pregnant woment more when you are pregnant?I wonder how many of us are pregnant and when we are all due!I'm due September 21


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

December 8th


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Due date's supposed to be the 28th of July, but my ob gave me 2 weeks, which I won't be complaining about if he's right!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Had my last baby 15 years ago, but I wanted to wish you all quick and easy deliveries, and may you all have healthy and happy babies.Jeanne


----------



## ShannonTH (Aug 29, 2001)

I am due Oct 18. This is my third, my second boy. -Shannon


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I highly recommend www.babycenter.com - this is my first and this is a great, informative, and not too scary website!


----------



## Mindy5124 (Sep 13, 2000)

Due Aug 1st.First baby was a breeze, this one has been as IBS nightmare.


----------



## MAR (Feb 6, 2001)

I'm due 14 October!


----------



## estrada106 (Jul 29, 2001)

I am pregnant with my second child and second Boy, he is due Nov 24th. My Ibs-D has mostly gone away....I can actually eat Fiber now (impossible before) but if I eat anything too spicy... for example I had spagetti with Italian sausage and lots of Garlic bread....then I will be up most of the night and day with pain and the big "D".Good luck to all of you expecting, I never had IBS before my 1st child...so I am praying that it goes away with my second...I know, I know, no such luck right.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Finally became a mum to a beautiful baby girl on the 22nd







Good luck to everyone for the rest of your pregnancies, sending easy labor vibes!


----------



## DommieDo (Aug 9, 2001)

well done Mishy - what a gorgeous name and good luck to you all, especially Mindy - due v soon - and a little Leo as well - i was born on the 4th of August!!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Congratulations Mishy...it was all worth it. I remember the pain you talked about and visits to the hospital...Best wishes...   Looks like Mindy is next...


----------



## Mindy5124 (Sep 13, 2000)

Due date WAS aug 1st. Couldn't stand to be uncomfortable a minute longer and since I was dialated to 3 - My doctor induced me early.Matthew RayJuly 19th, 20027lbs 10 oz20 1/2 inches longJust in time for the approval of Zelnorm!!Maybe after 16 years I can start living a real life. My 2 beautiful children have gotten me this far.Mindy


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

congratulations Mindy!


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Congrats to our new moms and best of wishes to our expecting moms...


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

jane93, you're up next!!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I'm not due until December, but I had a gymnastics exhibition last night in my belly!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi JennT,Mine has been practising his serve in my belly at night I think...it sure makes it hard to sleep...only 5 more weeks I hope.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Good luck. I have at least 16. Unless I go a little early - they said I might, because I'm in my mid-thirties and have a big ol' fibroid...


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm 34 too and my doctors say I'm "measuring small"


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I'll be 34 before BabyT is born. My, she's decided to be active in the last new days!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Amusing little story... Mr. JennT just called me at work to tell me that he would be home at normal time after all. He doesn't have to go to his physical therapy appointment today, as his physical therapist is in labor...


----------



## Richman516 (Aug 25, 2002)

I noticed some of you are 34 and pregnant. Hopefully I will be too. Did your OB/GYN recommend an amnio? If so, did you do it? My OB/GYN recommends genetic counseling and an amio, but I'm not too sure about what genetic counseling is and how it's supposed to help with your pregnancy. I also know there are risks to an amnio. LJ


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Mine said we'd need the amnio if the downs/spina bifida tests came back iffy. They came back negative, so no need for amnio...


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'll be almost 35 (but still 34) when my baby is born and apparently that is a hard cut off date so no I didn't have an amnio. I suspect the insurance companies wouldn't routinely have paid for it unless my doctors said I was high risk.


----------



## mysti (Jul 30, 2002)

I was 18 when I had my 1st and only healthy baby girl. and I had the amnio done. The risks are very small of something going wrong. I think it safer than not having it done. For ex. if there was a prob. w/ the baby they would find out and have specialists on hand in the delivery room.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Due May 2nd, with our 2nd. But he'll (hoping for a boy) go 12 days early by c-section which puts us back around the 20th of April, long way to go yet.Wes


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I'm not pregnant, but was just perusing the threads and I saw your post Wes. Congratulations! I didn't even realize you guys were expecting again. I knew you were trying. Did you make an announcement and I missed it?Whatever the case, I wish you and Tracy all the best!







AnneMarie


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Congratulations Wes.Our local hospitals won't guarantee you a private room as there are so many babies being born these days! I've only two more weeks..I hope.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Nope, didn't make an announcement. I'm feeling more then a little disillusioned by our BB lately so I'm just not sharing as much. We were trying but with no success. Then Tracy had surgery on July 18th and the doctor found that one tube was completely ruined and the other had scar tissue on it. She told us that we probably would NOT be able to have any more children without invetro. We decided not to do that and just be thankful we have the one. Three weeks later we're pregnant, WOOOHOOO!!! We're going to have 2 babies under 18months of age, woohoo. Double stroller, two cribs woo??Just kidding, we're very psyched.Wes


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

yay for Wes and Tracy!


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Once again Wes, congratulations! Looks like you've done a good job keeping it under wraps. Haven't seen it anywhere else on the boards.I had to do the whole double stroller thing. Had my second child when my oldest had just turned two. But fortunately, we had moved her into a little toddler bed, so we didn't need two beds.You'll be glad you had them close together. It worked out pretty well for us because they are both now at a manageable age and they are also close as siblings. Sure, they fight like all sisters, but they are fiercely protective of each other and share a special bond.I wish you all the best.AnneMarie


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Congratulations Wes and Tracy!!


----------



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

Congrats to the new mommies and mommies-to-be. Like Wes, I have been dissillusioned with the BB, but like Tracy, I am due in early May. May 5, but in another startling coincidence, will probably be having another c-section, in April. How's Tracy feeling, Wes? How fun to have a fellow-BB'r due at the same time!!! And they're off.....


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Congrats Wes and Tracy!







Sending prayers your way.And Wiggin too! I swear there is another baby boom in the works. This weekend I'll be at a baby shower for three women from my German class, all due within a month of each other!Congrats to all!


----------



## Elle (Sep 19, 2002)

DUE MARCH 13th!!! Find out the baby's sex on October 10th. :>


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Again, Congrats, Wes & Tracy. And Wiggin too... I'm with you guys... I've started staying away from the more controversial posts on the BB - can't be good for BabyT, right?Anyway, I'll post later this week as to whether there is an updated due date... I had another ultrasound last week.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Wiggin?! You too? You didn't mention that in the e-mail you sent me! (and I will reply soon!)Congrats to everyone!


----------

